# A Walk To Remember



## Boston® (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ShootHoops (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice. The title fits it perfectly.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice.  I agree, the title is perfect!


----------



## ABDUL-RAHAMAN (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks , i think pic with person is going to be very perfect

: )


----------



## Boston® (Aug 19, 2006)

What? This isn't your photo. Why are you saying thanks for the comments? That doesn't make sense. This was my photo and I'm not going to take a picture with a person in it with this same setting.


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 19, 2006)

If you're suggesting that you are taking this photo and edit it yourself...I wouldn't recommend it. Thats illegal and if you read the FAQ and Rules TPF will contact authorities if they need to...hate to sound rude if I am misinterpreting but you can't take others work.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 19, 2006)

Really like the photo, makes alot of things run through my mind.


----------

